# Silver agouti first litter



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

x


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Beautiful mice! Those babies are proper chunky :love1


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

They are! Lovely and big - the doe had about 15 in the litter, and at 5 days they were all so big i took a chance and left her with six does - after a week away, i come back and they are all huge! And litter two is doing well as well - another big batch.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I can see why you like them,very smart.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Very stunning mice Heather, i'm sure they'll do well with you.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Blimey - those babies are huge! Really nice bunch you have there


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, wow; that doe who is the mother of the babies is fabulous!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks guys - they seem to approve of the diet I feed. I've also got another two litters born in the last few days, and another three or so due any minute, so I should be pleasantly overrun shortly  .

One thing I've noticed is that the mice with better colour are less typey, as is always the case, and those with the best type tend to be those with a slight brown cast to the coat. Can't wait to start showing these though!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm really pleased you chose this variety Loganberry. I hope you do really well with them!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello Heather !

I am very sorry you couldn't get silver agoutis from me, but the transport from Poland isn't such an easy thing...
I got mine also from Holland, from Henry, who did your silver agoutis came from ?
Anyway I still breed them and I will let you know if I find occasion to send some for you !

You got great breeding stock, good luck with this very difficult variety !


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi tom! Yes, Henry! They are a lovely variety, I'm really taken with them.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

I could certainly go for these, I'm not one for agoutis but these are stunning!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

My agouti is pregnant! Some back-breeding will be occuring for silver agoutis ahhhh!!!!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Richard (Mar 10, 2009)

Beautiful Heather, I have been waiting to see this variety for a long while


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Got some more pix this evening of babies, will post tomorrow


----------

